# inguardato



## giorovv

Hola! 
He buscado en internet pero no encontré una expresión en español que, sin ser una perífrasis, se pudiese utilizar para describir la propriedad de algo que no está mirado por nadie (porque no se quiere o no se puede hacerlo). 
Por ejemplo: _ese billete se quedó "no mirado por nadie" a pesar de encontrarse en medio de la calle. _
Las más cercanas son: escondido, oculto, invisible. Si hubiese un ángel en la población de hablantes que me sugiriese una palabra más estrechamente equiparable al sentido de "algo que nadie mira" (o que me diciese que no la hay) le estaría muy agradecido! Gracias!


----------



## Servando

Hola @giorovv
Creo que puedes usar "*inadvertido*" o "*desapercibido*".
- Juan pasó *inadvertido* para Laura, a pesar de que hacía circo maroma y teatro para que se fijara en él.
- Pedro quería pasar *inadvertido*, pero no lo logró.
- Intenté pasar *desapercibido* pasando por detrás de ella.
- Fue hacia la puerta, pasando *desapercibido* entre los demás, por el pleito causado por su opositor.


----------



## giorovv

Servando said:


> Hola @giorovv
> Creo que puedes usar "*inadvertido*" o "*desapercibido*".
> - Juan pasó *inadvertido* para Laura, a pesar de que hacia circo maroma y teatro para que se fijara en él.
> - Pedro quería pasar *inadvertido*, pero no lo logró.
> - Intenté pasar *desapercibido* pasando por detrás de ella.
> - Fue hacia la puerta, pasando *desapercibido* entre los demás, por el pleito causado por su opositor.


Hola @Servando y gracias! Aunque es probable que en español no exista una traducción plenamente fiel a lo que estoy buscando, las dos que me ofreces van muy bien. En particular "inadvertido", mientras que "desapercibido" parece un tanto académico. Gracias.


----------



## Musà Ben Jabbar

giorovv said:


> Hola @Servando y gracias! Aunque es probable que en español no exista una traducción plenamente fiel a lo que estoy buscando, las dos que me ofreces van muy bien. En particular "inadvertido", mientras que "desapercibido" parece un tanto académico. Gracias.


No creas. "Desapercibido" es perfecta también. Incluso más habitual en el uso ordinario.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Musà Ben Jabbar said:


> No creas. "Desapercibido" es perfecta también. Incluso más habitual en el uso ordinario.


Sí, yo diría que es más coloquial que "inadvertido" (siendo ambas bastante "formales").

Saludos


----------



## Ballenero

Ignorado.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Ballenero said:


> Ignorado.


Cubre bastante bien las normas dado por el OP:


giorovv said:


> nadie mira (porque no quiere o no puede hacerlo,


----------



## swift

giorovv said:


> Por ejemplo: _ese billete se quedó "inguardato" a pesar de encontrarse en medio de la calle._


El billete permaneció ignoto a pesar de que estaba en medio de la calle.


----------



## giorovv

Muchas gracias a todos, también por haberme correcto con respecto a mi opinión entre desapercibido y inadvertido. Creo que ignorado sea la mejor solución.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giorovv said:


> En Italiano existe la palabra "inguardato"


Ah si?
Mi fai vedere un dizionario che la cita? Io non l'ho trovato.


----------



## giorovv

Acc hai proprio ragione. Temo di aver inventato una parola. L'unica cosa che posso dire a mia discolpa è che si tratta di una parola ben comprensibile... anche se ormai non son più sicuro neanche di questo. Vabè. È stato bello.

P.s. Ho sistemato il post in modo da non trarre in inganno eventuali avventori.


----------



## Mister Draken

En aeropuertos de países angloparlantes pueden escucharse anuncios en los altoparlantes que mencionan "maletas desatendidas". Posiblemente un calco del inglés ya que "desatendido" no es un adjetivo que figure en el DLE. Por otra parte, los famosos versos de Santa Teresa que Truman Capote pone como epígrafe de su novela póstuma _Answered Prayers_ (_Plegarias atendidas_) dicen: "Se derraman más lágrimas por plegarias atendidas que por las no atendidas".


----------



## Lamarimba

giorovv said:


> Temo di aver inventato una parola.


Bueno,   ya está registrada:

 Piú in là non so se è l'inguardato o l'inguardabile 
 che non è l'invedibile, ma il non visto.

in Oreste Macrí, _Studi sull'ermetismo: l'enigma della poesia di Bigongiari. _Lecce, Milella, 1988


----------



## giorovv

Mister Draken said:


> En aeropuertos de países angloparlantes pueden escucharse anuncios en los altoparlantes que mencionan "maletas desatendidas". Posiblemente un calco del inglés ya que "desatendido" no es un adjetivo que figure en el DLE. Por otra parte, los famosos versos de Santa Teresa que Truman Capote pone como epígrafe de su novela póstuma _Answered Prayers_ (_Plegarias atendidas_) dicen: "Se derraman más lágrimas por plegarias atendidas que por las no atendidas".


Pero en algunos diccionarios en internet sí se encuentra la paladra desatendido, y hasta en el rae está el verbo desatender, que por ser un verbo tendrá que tener un participio...


----------



## Mister Draken

giorovv said:


> Pero en algunos diccionarios en internet sí se encuentra la paladra desatendido, y hasta en el rae está el verbo desatender, que por ser un verbo tendrá que tener un participio...


El propio DLE incluye el participio, claro, pero en tu opinión ¿en cuál de las tres acepciones encajaría mejor referido a una maleta, un billete, etc.?

1. tr. No prestar atención a lo que se dice o hace.

2. tr. No hacer caso o aprecio de alguien o de algo.

3. tr. No corresponder, no asistir con lo que es debido.


Posiblemente la 2. ¿no?


----------



## giorovv

Lamarimba said:


> Bueno,   ya está registrada:
> 
> Piú in là non so se è l'inguardato o l'inguardabile
> che non è l'invedibile, ma il non visto.
> 
> in Oreste Macrí, _Studi sull'ermetismo: l'enigma della poesia di Bigongiari. _Lecce, Milella, 1988


Bueno, yo no soy especialista ni profesor de lengua y no sé hasta qué punto es aceptado apropiarse de las reglas lingüísticas para crear términos que sean razonablemente utilizables. Pero, basándome sobre mí dominio de la lengua italiana, que es bastante bueno, creo que la palabra en cuestión pueda ser tranquillamente usada en cualquier ámbito, en virtud de su claridad y del sonido que tiene, que no es muy feo. Probablemente esto es lo que hizo el señor Oreste Macrí en su escrito. Muchas gracias @Lamarimba



Mister Draken said:


> El propio DLE incluye el participio, claro, pero en tu opinión ¿en cuál de las tres acepciones encajaría mejor referido a una maleta, un billete, etc.?
> 
> 1. tr. No prestar atención a lo que se dice o hace.
> 
> 2. tr. No hacer caso o aprecio de alguien o de algo.
> 
> 3. tr. No corresponder, no asistir con lo que es debido.
> 
> 
> Posiblemente la 2. ¿no?


Seguramente la segunda.


----------



## Álvaro Martínez

"2. tr. No hacer caso o aprecio de alguien o de algo" que permanece 'ignorado'.
Voto por la propuesta de Ballenero.


----------

